# Talentpunkte?



## Autumna (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie verstehe ich die Sache mit den Talentpunkten nicht so wirklich. Habe auch nirgends eine richtige Erklärung gefunden. Am Anfang war es so, dass nach jedem Level ein Button auftauchte, über den ich zu meinen Zaubern und Talenten kam - habe dann (leider recht wahllos) imemr schön auf + gedrückt, aber nun geht es irgendwie nicht weiter. ich schätze mal, ich habe da was falsch gemacht, stehe in der Hinsicht leider grad völlig auf dem Schlauch. Finde das irgendwie nicht so selbsterklärend wie ZB bei WOW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir dazu vielleicht jemand etwas sagen?


----------



## j4ckass (28. Februar 2009)

Aaalso:

Skill- oder Talentpunke bekommst du bei jedem Quest, Mobkill und beim Levelaufstieg. Die Verteilung kannst du mit der Taste "K" (Standard) aufrufen. Dort wählst du einen Skill aus und wählst dann am rechten unteren Rand des Interface Fensters erhöhen oder so. 

Dort kannst du dann deine Talentpunkte in die einzelnen Skills geben. Die Skills steigen immer um eine Stufe (max. Stufe ist dein aktuelles Level). Je nach Level benötigt die Aufwertung eines Skills dann auch mehr TP.

Hoffe du hast es ein wenig verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdem (3. März 2009)

oben schon sehr gut aber das Thema nicht ganz getroffen.


Du musst dir im grunde genommen erst ab LvL 10 richtig nen Kopf machen.

Du wirst nie genug Punkte haben um alles aus zu skillen.

Mach dir am Besten gleich nen Plan was du skillen willst.


Du siehst ja oben im "Y" (Skillbaum) welche skills für die Klassen als sind
(nehme mal meinen Char Kundi/Priest)

Kundschafter/Priester/Kundschafter nur Primärklasse


die skills aus dem ersten Baum kann ich auch verwenden wenn ich Priest als Main habe.

die ausdem zweiten sind meine sekundären Priester skills ( Schnellheilung, Regeneration und ein paar Buffs)

der letzte Baum sind die Skills die ich wirklich nur dann verwenden kann wenn ich den Kundi als main habe.



Da ich diesen Char als Kundschafter (DD/Support) spielen möchte und es sich einfach lvl´n lässt  habe ich beim Priest primär die sekundären heilsskills getuned.

Beim Kundi das gleiche. zuerst die sekundären skillst dann die primären.(um den Schaden dann auf den Priest zu übertragen [Ich sag nur vampirschuss und Blutpfeil]



So und das ganze musst du auf jede Klassenkombi übertragen.


*Das wichtge ist ein zurücksetzten der Talentpunkte geht nur über einen Gegenstand aus dem Itemshop.
(Ich weiß jetzt nicht sicher ob da was in den Geschenkbeutel ist)*

also musst du dir wenn du harte Euros sparen willst schon vorher relativ klar darüber sein was du machen willst.

So in der Hoffung das ich nicht am Thema vorgerauscht bin.


MFG


----------



## Shinria (3. März 2009)

Holdem schrieb:


> *Das wichtge ist ein zurücksetzten der Talentpunkte geht nur über einen Gegenstand aus dem Itemshop.
> (Ich weiß jetzt nicht sicher ob da was in den Geschenkbeutel ist)*



Falsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bekommst mit Lvl 30 eine Tp-Resetrune aus dem Beutel und zum Release gibt noch einen kompletten TP-Reset für alle Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdem (3. März 2009)

Gut dann ist das ja geklärt.

aber auf alle Fälle wird das net so billig wie in WoW.


----------



## SueySite (3. März 2009)

> Du wirst nie genug Punkte haben um alles aus zu skillen.



An anderer Stelle hab ich gelesen, dass man im Laufe des Levelns durch Mobkills, Quests, etc ausreichend Talentpunkte erhält um alles auszuskillen. (War ein Argument als sich jemand über die kostenpflichtige Talentneuverteilung beschwert hatte) Was genau stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Autumna (22. März 2009)

hmmm, danke erstmal für die hilfe!! dennoch ist mir eines nicht ganz klar: mir wurden scheinbar die punkte wieder zurückgesetzt. ich habe jetzt n bisschen neu verteilt und hab jetzt, wenn ich das richtig sehe 4400 TP übrig. bin magier level 11 und kunschafter level 1. sollte ich die punkte alle verbraten (wie bei wow) oder welche "aufheben"? irgendwie verstehe ich das noch nicht so ganz! ich hatte ja mit niedrigem level mal alle TPs verbraucht und habe dann beim level-aufstieg komischerweise ne ganze weile erstmal keine mehr bekommen.

oh man, rom ist irgendwie kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (22. März 2009)

Mich würd mal interessieren ob man genug TP farmen kann um alle Fähigkeiten zu maxen.


----------



## Damago (22. März 2009)

> hmmm, danke erstmal für die hilfe!! dennoch ist mir eines nicht ganz klar: mir wurden scheinbar die punkte wieder zurückgesetzt. ich habe jetzt n bisschen neu verteilt und hab jetzt, wenn ich das richtig sehe 4400 TP übrig. bin magier level 11 und kunschafter level 1. sollte ich die punkte alle verbraten (wie bei wow) oder welche "aufheben"? irgendwie verstehe ich das noch nicht so ganz! ich hatte ja mit niedrigem level mal alle TPs verbraucht und habe dann beim level-aufstieg komischerweise ne ganze weile erstmal keine mehr bekommen.


Das mit dem Zurücksetzen passierte wie gesagt einmal beim offiziellen Start von ROM am 19.3, aber auch davor kam es schon vor, als Frogster einige Klasse so weitgehend geändert hat, das Umskillen teilweise echt wichtig war. Daneben gibt es wie gesagt die Umskill-Runen (eine erhältlich im Lvl-30-Beutel und sonst im Itemshop).

Ich würde dir raten die TPs sinnvoll zu verwenden --> nur Zauber skillen die du wirklich oft benutzt. Daneben gibt es aber auch einige passive Skills, in die ich normalerweise den Rest an TP reinstecke, da sie immer aktiv sind und oft wichtige Vorteile bringen. Da die Zauber später immer mehr TP verschlingen, aber man auch immer mehr TP durch Mobkills und Quests erhält, kann man eigentlich auch gleich alle TP dirket einsetzten, da 5 Level weiter deine 4400 Tp nicht mehr so viel bringen, da es dann relativ schnell geht die gleiche Menge zu erfarmen. --> ich würde immer alles sofort verteilen

Solange du questest oder Monster killst bekommst du auch weiterhin neue Tp, deshalb ist es fast nicht möglich, dass du keine Tp dazu bekommst, es sei den du stehts nur afk in der Landschaft herum.^^ Es kann aber auch sein, dass du ein hohes Dept (also EP- und TP-Schulden) hast. Diese entstehen bei jedem Tod deines Charakters. --> je öfter man stibrt, desto länger bekommt man nur einen Bruchteil der eigentlichen TP! Diese Schulden könnt ihr daran erkennen, dass unten lniks ein roter Totenkopf auftaucht, der euch anzeigt wie viele EP- und TP-Schulden ihr noch habt) Auch bei Level-Ups bekommt man noch extra tps wenn ich mich nicht irre.



> Mich würd mal interessieren ob man genug TP farmen kann um alle Fähigkeiten zu maxen.


Ja es ist möglich alles zu maxen. Dabei wird es aber relativ aufwenig sein, denn um alles zu maxen braucht man auch immens viele TP und da irgendwann wohl alle Quests gemacht sind, bleibt dir nur stupides Monster kloppen übrig. Aber immerhin: je mehr Zeit und Arbeit man in ROM investiert, desto stärker wird der Charakter und dieses System finde ich sehr interessant. 

Um den TP-Schub zu beschleunigen lohnt es sich gewisse Einrichtungsgegenstände in deinem Haus zu platzieren: erhältlich sind diese gegen Diamanten, aber auch für Phiriusmünzen gibt es eine ganze Reihe an Dingen wie Tischen usw. die eine TP-Bonus bringen. Also fleißig Täglichquests machen, dann gibts beim Leveln noch extra TP, wenn ihr euch so Teile besorgt. Funktionsweise: je mehr Gegenstände ihr im Haus habt und je länger im Haus seid (also z.B. während ihr ausgeloggt seid), desto höher ist euer Bonus. 
Der Bonus lässt sicht mit dem EP-Bonus aus WoW vergleichen: solange der Bonus aktiv ist, bekommt ihr doppelte bzw. dreifache TP pro monster --> aber nur für Monster und nicht für Quests.

Hoffe das hat euch einigermaßen geholfen, den Rest haben meine Vorredner bereits recht ausführlich dargestellt.


----------

